# DLINK DWL 520+ unter WindowsXP: CODE 10



## rotebande (4. Oktober 2003)

Auweia!

Da habe ich mir heute o.g. PCI-Karte gekauft und die Angaben des
Herstellers beim Einbau genau befolgt: Erst die Software installieren,
dann die Karte einbauen.

Wenn ich anschließend wieder WindowsXP starte, erhalte ich
ständig die Meldung, daß das Gerät nicht initialisiert werden kann
aufgrund CODE 10 ... wasimmer das heißen mag.

Also alles wieder Deinstallieren und Karte ausbauen und das Spiel
diesmal andersherum versuchen: Erst Karte einbauen, dann Software
installieren ... gleiche Meldung.

Motherboard (A7V333 mit Via KT333) hat frisches Update erhalten,
neueste Treiber von DLINK sind ebenfalls vorhanden

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee?

... und da schreibt der Hersteller auch noch, daß das Produkt 100%ig
kompatibel zu WindowsXP ist. ´

Über jede hilfreiche Idee freut sich

Matthias


----------



## Zeosunang (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Ich hab auch mit dem Problem zu tun.. also nicht ich selber sondern meine freundin. die hat auch ne dwl 520er karte.. bei ihr hat die aber n jahr funktioniert und jetzt funktioniert sie nichtmehr. sie bekommt auch code 10. Ich denke es liegt daran das die karte einfach kaput gegangen ist weil sie ja vorher immer funktioniert hat.. du solltest dir vielleicht ein normales LAN anlegen.. ist viel schneller und macht weniger probleme.. wenn nicht schick se ein oder tausch se beim händler in ne andere dwl 520er ein..

gruß Zeo

http://zeosunang.de/


----------

